# wanted - wood chips



## fft (Dec 31, 2002)

wanted upto 20,000 tons monthly of green whole tree chips 
20,000 tons debarked pine chips


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Dec 31, 2002)

Welcome to the Arboristsite

Also where are you located I come up with that much weekly and what rates are you paying?

Thanks Rob..


----------



## fft (Dec 31, 2002)

*wood chips*

i'm located in ny - mid atlantic states ... however, the price offered would be delivered 
to nearest port or rail load ( depending on where you are)

i'm working , NJ, DEL, CT, eastern PA, NY . 

price paid by the ton, depends on volume you can supply


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 31, 2002)

Just wondering... what are you planning to do with roughly 30 - 40 thousand yards of chips a month?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 31, 2002)

Would having it containerized help with the price any?


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 31, 2002)

FFT- where would you be taking delivery in Westchester County? I can give you the names for a couple people to call who may be able to come up with a couple thousand yards a month.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 31, 2002)

If you set up collection yards in the city, people would pay you to take them.


----------



## Jock (Jan 7, 2003)

I have 15 bags in the back of my truck, could you offer me your best possible price and i'll have a word with Fed-Ex, but if you can leave it till Friday i may be able to make that 16, Thank you for your kind consideration and I look forward to your reply...Jock


----------



## Jock (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey Treeman....think he's going to tell you?


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 8, 2003)

Jock, I haven't heard anything back from this guy, other than that he wants to export the chips for fuel. Like I said.. I know a couple people who he could call... but what does a yard of chips weigh? I figure 500 - 700 lbs.. because my old half ton used to carry 2 yards of mulch without squatting. So we are talking over 50,000 yards of chip a month right?


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jan 17, 2003)

Wood fired power plant .


----------



## geofore (Jan 18, 2003)

*exporting chips*

EPA permitting for the export of chips to fire a power plant is a problem not to mention the shipping of tree diseases if the chips are not kiln dried first to kill bacterial and fungal problems. There are mountians of saw dust in the Canadian PNW, too expensive to ship.


----------



## fft (Jan 18, 2003)

*chips for export*

if you know where there are mountains of chips, please let me know asap

The primary factor why more chips arent exported, is the cost of
our longshoremen at usa ports. They double the price of the product
for loading the ships. Literally double


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 18, 2003)

Well at least some blue collar guys are making six figures.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Feb 23, 2003)

I got a email from Joe today he is still looking for chips 70,000 tons about 2,800 trailer loads,if your in the New England area he can export from Portsmouth NH.If you know of anyone who is looking for a chip buyer send him a email at [email protected] his name is Joe.

later Rob.


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 25, 2003)

Joe, check your PM's. Would you be interested in chips located in Yorktown and in East Fishkill from land clearing jobs? I load, you truck. By the way, did you ever get in touch with Walter, Ray, Tremson, R&J or Save-A-Tree?


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 5, 2003)

Ok, I don't mean to sound like an a$$hole here, but this guy has given us NO reason to believe him. I talked with another member on here and he hasn't come through for anybody as far as information or buying goes. I had sent his number to my new boss down at TCOT who got in touch with Joe. Apparently they do not need chips from wood chippers, they want them to come from tub grinders. So now I look like an a$$hole to my boss. WTF? Any attempt I have made with this guy to either sell logs, or chips has been turned down... all be it nicely, but enough BS is enough BS.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 5, 2003)

I think he really does not know what he is doing, well intentioned though he may be.

I've communicated with him too and he wants them to be dropped off at a port too. Sounds like a good idea on the surface, but too many kninks not worked out yet.


----------



## logcutter429 (Mar 5, 2003)

I worked for an outfit out of Sacramento Ca. that was filling ships bound for Japan, we would fill 1 or 2 a summer, and they would go bankrupt, they had 3 different names by the time they woud'nt pay us, got to kinda watch people that sound abit shady: the names were Sacramento chips ,International fiber andCapital chips maybe he'll see this.


----------



## Crofter (Mar 6, 2003)

I think you should be very suspicous of any business this size that is initiated via an internet forum. Someone has delusions of grandeur and a ten cent budget.

Frank


----------

